

Arista Networks CEO offers journalist pre-IPO shares after he covers them - bdcravens
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2014/05/08/yes-were-in-a-tech-bubble-heres-how-i-know-it/

======
red_hammer
Submitting the article with this title is a creative way to ensure it doesn't
make the front page. Well played.

